# "Scared Poopless"



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a their own "review" on this book?

I think it looks pretty good.

http://www.malteserescue.homestead.com/Mal...edPoopless.html


They are now selling "Angel Eyes".


http://www.malteserescue.homestead.com/Mal.../AngelEyes.html


Remember to support rescue, when you can


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Does anyone have a their own "review" on this book?
> 
> I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> http://www.malteserescue.homestead.com/Mal...edPoopless.html[/B]


 



I've just ordered it Deb... so give me a little time and I'll tell you all about it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=409800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to order it as well. I love the title, and the pic on the cover. It will make a nice "coffee" table book. Ooops, I don't have a coffee table anymore. Got rid of it because LBB kept bashing into it


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, just ordered it. I also ordered some of the car magnets.

We'll have a book "review" after we're done


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just ordered it too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I just ordered it too.[/B]


It looks interesting, doesn't it? You, me and Steve, will have a little "Book Club". I'm really looking forward to getting this.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That is great! I will order it soon.









Here are some reviews from Amazon.
*Most Helpful Customer Reviews*

9 of 9 people found the following review helpful:







*Holistic vets want you to read this book!!*, March 26, 2006 By Jean C. Hofve "Jean Hofve, DVM" (Boulder, CO, USA) - <a href="http://"http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A2L90MROLLVR89/ref=cm_cr_auth/104-9425746-6152701?ie=UTF8&sort%5Fby=MostRecentReview"" target="_blank">See all my reviews
 As a holistic veterinarian, I wish all my clients would read this book! Writing from her earnest, unique, canine point of view, Chiclet-a peppery 4-lb. Maltese-imparts crucial information in a fun, easy-to-read style. She and her human companion, Jan Rasmusen, have done an incredible job researching and distilling information that every dog guardian should know. 

Chiclet (and Jan) decided to get writing after Chiclet's true love, Jiggy, developed severe immune-mediated liver disease. His long journey back to health (mainly through a homemade diet) triggered the extensive research that resulted in this book. Their website provides dozens of links and complete support for the book. 

This book aims to explode every common myth and cover virtually every aspect of canine care; all in an entertaining and painless fashion. The importance of regular check-ups, spaying and neutering, dental care, home and travel safety, and pest control are emphasized. Behavior, housing, surgery, adoption, rehoming, and even death get the same even-pawed, thoughtful treatment. I was particularly glad to see a discussion about providing for your pet if you die first. 

Though Chiclet clearly thinks holistically, there's not too much here that any vet should argue with - though conventional thinkers may be uncomfortable with the way Chiclet's sharp teeth (and wit) dissect the medical, pharmaceutical, and pet food industries, and raw diets still aren't widely accepted. (It doesn't hurt that I agree with almost everything Chiclet says, but I must say, her logic is flawless!) 

I sat down one snowy morning to glance at this book, preparing to muddle through it at some future date. Instead, I was utterly hooked within a few sentences, and finished the entire book in a day. I have rarely been so impressed by any publication! Chiclet's chatty style provides massive amounts of information in a format that will convince people that they are just having a fun read, when they are really getting an intensive education in dog. She does bare her teeth when needed to get her point across; and there is much that is currently wrong with how most people deal with their dogs that needs correcting! 

The 90 incredible photos alone are worth the price of admission, but this is much, much more than a cute picture book. If you want one book that will get you clued in to the holistic philosophy in a thorough but gentle and even enjoyable way, this is definitely the one. I'd recommend this one to everyone with a dog. Holistic vets should buy it by the case and distribute it to new clients. (Royalties go to worthy critter causes!) 








Comment | Was this review helpful to you?







 (Report this) (Report this) 


</a>
1 of 1 people found the following review helpful:







*Fun read Fab info*, January 11, 2007 By Elyse Furlong (Florida) - <a href="http://"http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A2N200YM14KYES/ref=cm_cr_auth/104-9425746-6152701?ie=UTF8&sort%5Fby=MostRecentReview"" target="_blank">See all my reviews
 This book is written so delightfully that you thoroughly enjoy the read and even better, it is chock full of the best, most timely and important information that any loving dog owner will value. The author cuts through all the controversy and lays the facts on the line. I found it extremely helpful in understanding proper diet and vaccination issues. I learned a lot and enjoyed the process. 








Comment | Was this review helpful to you?







 (Report this) (Report this) 


</a>
3 of 3 people found the following review helpful:







*Excellent Guide*, October 2, 2006 By Bonnie Neely - <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A36F8TTQHLAXGM/ref=cm_cr_auth/104-9425746-6152701?ie=UTF8&sort%5Fby=MostRecentReview" target="_blank">See all my reviews
 Scared Poopless: The Straight Scoop on Dog Care by Chiclet T. Dog and Jan Rasmusen is a cleverly written manual/guide to rethinking canine health and safety. Written in Chiclet's own voice, he tells how all the things we do to our beloved pets feel from the dog's perspective. The wording is enjoyable to read and packed with valuable information on every aspect of dog care from buying or adopting your new pet to bathing, vacinating, training and many more aspects. Even if you have belonged to a dear dog for many years you will learn a lot from this terrific book. Of course, you can spend as much money on your pet nowadays as on a human because pet surgery and hospitals have become so advanced and sophistocated, so maybe you can email Chiclet about pet health insurance here too (even though millions of American people don't have any!). In Chiclet's Trivia Treat he does comment on doggy face lift surgery for winning pet shows! The book is well indexed and the chapters have subject categorized in the margins of each chapter, so you can find emergency information quickly. This book, awarded the Benjamin Franklin Award of excellence, is a must have for dog owners, and a delightful read too. 








Comment | Was this review helpful to you?







 (Report this) (Report this)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Now I cannot wait to get it.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just ordered from the link you guys provided, thanks! I can't wait to read it and I love that the $ is going to such a wonderful cause.

Stephanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Chiclet has a video.









http://youtube.com/watch?v=4wgYpyZtOxk


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Chiclet has a video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





































Rocky is in love...













Thanks... now he is NEVER going to let me use the laptop....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Now I cannot wait to get it.[/B]


























Me either!! Now I want it Overnited











> I just ordered from the link you guys provided, thanks! I can't wait to read it and I love that the $ is going to such a wonderful cause.
> 
> Stephanie[/B]


You ROCK!!!
















NMR and the Little Ones, thank you so very much









I can't wait to discuss the book!! At least I won't be stuck with just "Steve" ~ LMAO

(kidding, Steve)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=409993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it too! I'm going to see if I can support any rescue organisations here first, but if I cant find it here (more than likely) I will see if NMR ship internationally.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=409993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410003
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Hahahaha ~ So is Henry. Billy loved her voice


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, Add me to the book club. I just ordered the book. I saw Chicklet's video a while back and wanted to get the book, but, of course, I forgot about it. Thank's for bringing it to our attention. Hey, what does a book club do?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have heard some great reviews on this book! Keep us posted on whether or not you liked it!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

That's one of the books I ordered that is waiting for me at my parents' house!







I'm hoping that it will really help me with whatever might come up out in the boonies!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OK, Add me to the book club. I just ordered the book. I saw Chicklet's video a while back and wanted to get the book, but, of course, I forgot about it. Thank's for bringing it to our attention. Hey, what does a book club do?[/B]


 





Reads books...






















runs off quickly...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have had this book for months now and it's a real eye opener, a great read and very well presented


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL @ Steve!

I have it too and I really like it, I know you guys will too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OK, Add me to the book club. I just ordered the book. I saw Chicklet's video a while back and wanted to get the book, but, of course, I forgot about it. Thank's for bringing it to our attention. Hey, what does a book club do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will discuss the book, after reading it. Give our thoughts. We may have thoughts of giving Steve the "boot" ~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok well I can't find any rescue organisations to order from here, and the NMR site doesnt say whether or not they ship internationally (or if it does say, I couldn't find it!)

I've sent them an email to ask, so hopefully I'll be ordering soon too!!









As a side note, I did find the book listed on an online book store here - $52 plus shipping!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have it also and it brings up very interesting info on feeding, vaccines, surgeries and what nots. I believe Mr. Wookie is a close friend of Chiclet....lOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I have it also and it brings up very interesting info on feeding, vaccines, surgeries and what nots. I believe Mr. Wookie is a close friend of Chiclet....lOL[/B]


Chiclet does look like the Wook Man!! Are they related?? Are they friends???

Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> As a side note, I did find the book listed on an online book store here - $52 plus shipping!!!!!![/B]


 

I don't know from where it is shipped, but shipping from here is not cheap. I just checked our DHL rates and shipping to Australia would cost almost 40$ for 1 pound. Post office would be cheaper of course.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have the book also, its got alot of info and is fun to read Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue has it their site also, www.scmradoption.com


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just ordered mine, too! I hope NMR has enough books for all of us!









Deb, thanks for letting us know that NMR is selling it. It looks like a wonderful book and it's always great to support rescue.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok well I can't find any rescue organisations to order from here, and the NMR site doesnt say whether or not they ship internationally (or if it does say, I couldn't find it!)
> 
> I've sent them an email to ask, so hopefully I'll be ordering soon too!!
> 
> ...


They do ship internationally. I'm waiting to see how much freight would be.

I'll let you know in a bit


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410063
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, I haven't had a reply to my email to them yet.

Does anyone have theirs yet?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I did get an answer, and forgot to respond!!! Let me find my email, I'll let you know first thing in the morning









Also, some of the orders are delayed, for about a week. They now have backorders









I'll search my email as soon as I get home.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have read it and it is pretty good. It goes into a lot of stuff on vaccinations, food and lots of other things. Easy to read and lots of pictures.

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I have read it and it is pretty good. It goes into a lot of stuff on vaccinations, food and lots of other things. Easy to read and lots of pictures.
> 
> Tina[/B]


I am really looking forward to this book. The "title" and cover, alone, had me sold ~ LOL

And, we've been told it's, not only good reading, but fabulous pics. I'm so pleased to hear good reviews. We'll all have to chime in, after we read. Once again, I'm looking forward to this.

Thanks Tina


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411207
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, I haven't had a reply to my email to them yet.

Does anyone have theirs yet?
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG!! I did get an answer, and forgot to respond!!! Let me find my email, I'll let you know first thing in the morning 

Also, some of the orders are delayed, for about a week. They now have backorders 

I'll search my email as soon as I get home. [/B][/QUOTE] 



Ya' must be gettin "forgetful" there Deb...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411245
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb, you won't be disappointed, it's a really great book and also a wonderful source of information, and yes the pikkies are gorgeous


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411215
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I did get an answer, and forgot to respond!!! Let me find my email, I'll let you know first thing in the morning 

Also, some of the orders are delayed, for about a week. They now have backorders 

I'll search my email as soon as I get home. [/B][/QUOTE] 



Ya' must be gettin "forgetful" there Deb...








[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, huh?






























I'm sooooooo confused


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410078
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, I just "happened" upon this... THEY are friends and we LOVE her book. Jan is just so wonderful and so helpful. She only wants the best for all dogs, but Maltese sure to "own" her heart.

enJOY!
Melanie





> I have it also and it brings up very interesting info on feeding, vaccines, surgeries and what nots. I believe Mr. Wookie is a close friend of Chiclet....lOL[/B]


Sure are! And we are so honored. Chiclet is a doll! And so VERY smart and talented.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411207
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, I haven't had a reply to my email to them yet.

Does anyone have theirs yet?
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG!! I did get an answer, and forgot to respond!!! Let me find my email, I'll let you know first thing in the morning :brownbag: 

Also, some of the orders are delayed, for about a week. They now have backorders :aktion033: 

I'll search my email as soon as I get home.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just in case the PM's aren't working ~ LOL

Freight to Australia, at two pounds, is $15.90. The book will not weigh two pounds.

Sorry this response is soooooo late :brownbag:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411215
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I did get an answer, and forgot to respond!!! Let me find my email, I'll let you know first thing in the morning :brownbag: 

Also, some of the orders are delayed, for about a week. They now have backorders 

I'll search my email as soon as I get home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry this response is soooooo late 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That sure is a sad excuse....  


runs off again...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411807
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, I haven't had a reply to my email to them yet.

Does anyone have theirs yet?
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG!! I did get an answer, and forgot to respond!!! Let me find my email, I'll let you know first thing in the morning :brownbag: 

Also, some of the orders are delayed, for about a week. They now have backorders 

I'll search my email as soon as I get home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry this response is soooooo late 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That sure is a sad excuse....  


runs off again...

[/B][/QUOTE]
You better not only be running, but ducking, zig-zagging, and screaming for help. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just ordered this book, and I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Just in case the PM's aren't working ~ LOL
> 
> Freight to Australia, at two pounds, is $15.90. The book will not weigh two pounds.
> 
> Sorry this response is soooooo late :brownbag:[/B]


Thanks so much Deb, you're a diamond!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yea! I just got the book. It took less than a week. I've already read the first two chapters. Hope you all get your books soon. I can't wait to share reviews.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Does it tell us we have to feed raw?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that I might have to order it, too! If anyone is interested...I found these two good websites on the book.

www.dogs4dogs.com

www.fameisabitch.com


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I think that I might have to order it, too! If anyone is interested...I found these two good websites on the book.
> 
> www.dogs4dogs.com
> 
> www.fameisabitch.com[/B]


 :aktion033: 
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: I got my book today :chili: :chili: :chili: Will let you know what I think about it :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: I got my book today :chili: :chili: :chili: Will let you know what I think about it :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



I haven't received mine yet. I can't wait :chili: :chili:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have it and have read it and think its the best dog care book I've ever read. I keep mine handy for whenever I need to review a topic (i.e. surgery is a pain). Jan is a great lady and very helpful. My breeder recommended the book to me.

I hope you all enjoy it as much as I did, and more importantly that it helps you care for your furbabies!

I can't wait to hear what you think about it after you've had a chance to read thru it.


----------

